

The 'But You Are Free' Effect - sonabinu
http://www.forbes.com/sites/sap/2013/03/11/the-but-you-are-free-effect/

======
sonabinu
I am usually a sucker for "do not feel obliged" and most of the times I don't
feel under a lot of pressure taking up that extra responsibility

